# Nhà phao nhà hơi chủ đề nhân vật nổi tiếng cho các bé



## htlove (25/12/18)

*Nhà phao nhà hơi chủ đề nhân vật nổi tiếng cho các bé*
Nhà hơi nhà phao là trò chơi được rất nhiều trẻ em yêu thích, đó là một trò chơi đã xuất hiện khá lâu nhưng chưa bao giờ là cũ đối với các bé. Nhà phao nhà hơi Kinh bắc mang đến cho các bé những mẫu thiết kế nhà hơi có hình ảnh những nhân vật nổi tiếng.

Hình ảnh được thiết kế trên những mẫu nhà hơi là nhân vật nổi tiếng ngoài đời thật và trong phim hoạt hình như hổ, báo, chuột mickey, nàng bạch tuyết, người nhện … tất cả đều là các hình bé yêu thích.





​
Kích thước nhà phao nhà hơi được thiết kế tùy chỉnh sao cho phù hợp với không gian và kinh phí của chủ đầu tư. Để lên được khung 3D trước tiên nhân viên Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc sẽ thu thập thông tin chính xác nhất về mặt bằng, yêu cầu của chủ đầu tư hoàn thiện thiết kế và đưa vào sản xuất.

Ngoài nhân vật nổi tiếng Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc còn có rất nhiều những mẫu thiết kế khác đáp ứng yêu cầu của hầu hết các kvc liên hoàn trong nhà, ngoài trời. Liên hệ với Đồ chơi Kinh Bắc để được tư vấn và thiết kế 0972138988 luôn sẵn sàng.


----------

